# Forum > News > Community Chat >  How to get on the Wal-Mart intercom!

## xGen

Hey guys, if your ever bored or anything, or want to do something funny, then you could say stuff over the Wal-Mart intercom!

To do it:

Find any phone in Wal-Mart. I would recommend one that is the most blocked from sight. Pick it up, and dial #96. You should hear a beep, then whatever you say will be heard from around the whole store!

Also, i believe K-Mart and Target use this code also, but i may be wrong.

----------


## XC4T4LY5TX

XD Will try this at k-mart, ill do some advertising for meh site on the intercom

----------


## Danne206

Record it! I live in the EU, unfortunately.

----------


## Deathisfear

I'm going to try this next time I go to either of those places, rofl.

----------


## Plinko

Confirmed on most Wal-mart phones. Some phones are not intercoms so you have to walk around and try each one. Lucky for me the wal-mart near me has phones in the absolute perfect spots in the store. Back corners where no one shops = the best.

----------


## xGen

> Confirmed on most Wal-mart phones. Some phones are not intercoms so you have to walk around and try each one. Lucky for me the wal-mart near me has phones in the absolute perfect spots in the store. Back corners where no one shops = the best.


Yep, they also had some funny youtube videos if you search for them.

----------


## Jadd

That's awesome, lol.

Imma try this at k-mart  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xel

Damn! Shame I didn't know this one year ago when I visited Florida. I would have done 
some advertising  :Big Grin:

----------


## d tgm k

I wonder how fast I can clear an entire store.

----------


## kiniss

get a cheap MP3 player ($10 or something) and some tape. get the sound track to a particularly long sex scene in a porno.
go to one of the phones, pick it up, dial the intercom number, press play on the MP3 player and tape the MP3 player to the headset the earbuds to the mouth piece and a piece across the top to keep the lever up, then gently set the headset back in place so it looks like it has been hung up and walk off and try as hard as you can to mimic the looks of the others in the store. it will hopefully take them a while to find it.

----------


## Gash

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bd61LnxqSng&feature=fvw]YouTube - The Greatest Walmart Prank[/ame] 

XD

----------


## eric908

Cleanup on aisle 3...

----------


## XanTheMan

it Worked! just did some heavy panting

----------


## OllieH

Is there anything like this in the UK? And that vid is hilarious

----------


## MountainMike

> Hey guys, if your ever bored or anything, or want to do something funny, then you could say stuff over the Wal-Mart intercom!
> 
> To do it:
> 
> Find any phone in Wal-Mart. I would recommend one that is the most blocked from sight. Pick it up, and dial #96 . You should hear a beep, then whatever you say will be heard from around the whole store!
> 
> Also, i believe K-Mart and Target use this code also, but i may be wrong.


They changed it. As of 2020 it's 4455

----------


## MountainMike

Use it if you need help. Say, "I am a customer and I need help in aisle..."

----------

